# 'Harry Potter' actor Richard Griffiths dead at 65



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

From Fox News:



> Richard Griffiths, the versatile British actor who played the boy wizard's unsympathetic Uncle Vernon in the "Harry Potter" movies, has died. He was 65.
> Agent Simon Beresford announced Friday that Griffiths died a day earlier of complications following heart surgery at University Hospital in Coventry, central England.
> He paid tribute to Griffiths as "a remarkable man and one of our greatest and best-loved actors."
> Griffiths appeared in dozens of movies and TV shows, but will be most widely remembered as a pair of contrasting uncles -- the hero's grudging Muggle guardian in the "Harry Potter" series, and flamboyant Uncle Monty in 1980s cult classic "Withnail and I."


----------

